# Jon Jones at his very bes...... WORST



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/7/15/2277363/ufc-champion-jon-jones-title-belt



> UFC Champion Jon Jones Won't Autograph Your Replica Belt
> by Brent Brookhouse on Jul 15, 2011 2:06 PM EDT in UFC Editorial
> 
> 
> ...


its worth reading the green posts below on the page too


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That leaves a real bad taste in my mouth. I mean he sounds like an arrogant jerk to be honest.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> That leaves a real bad taste in my mouth. I mean he sounds like an arrogant jerk to be honest.


yep theres no logic in what he is saying and his just a new champ, maybe the people wanting the autograph worked hard to pay for this cheap belt and this is the highlight of their crummy life or a bad year or bad financial times, or maybe its a little kid and he just says no im the real champ you arent upstaging me. say what you want about my lads lesnar,sonnen and diaz but they would sign that belt no problems


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Tacky comments by Jones for sure.

Guess what Jon? Without those horrible fans who ask you to *gasp* sign a fake belt, you wouldn't be famous, or wealthy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The jerseys are an extremely poor analogy. It'd be more like dudes walking around with replica championship rings talking about initialing it or something. I bet if you walked up to Kobe Bryant with a fake championship ring he'd be like "Man wtf, take that shit off."

I think it is kind of weird that the UFC would sell fake belts. What the hell is the point of that? Make the fans feel like they are world champions? No other sport does that, not the NFL, not the NBA....you can't get fake Stanley Cups.

I also fail to see the point in the replica belts and agree with Jones, actually...they are idiotic.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I bow down to the great Jon Jones. I am not worthy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> The jerseys are an extremely poor analogy. It'd be more like dudes walking around with replica championship rings talking about initialing it or something. I bet if you walked up to Kobe Bryant with a fake championship ring he'd be like "Man wtf, take that shit off."
> 
> I think it is kind of weird that the UFC would sell fake belts. What the hell is the point of that? Make the fans feel like they are world champions? No other sport does that, not the NFL, not the NBA....you can't get fake Stanley Cups.
> 
> I also fail to see the point in the replica belts and agree with Jones, actually...they are idiotic.


so what you actually agree he shouldnt sign something? its not like he goes i earned this belt with as much hard work as you jon now sign it, maybe little kids want the belts who knows maybe there for fun thats irrelevant jon jones is just an asshole especially something petty like this.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> The jerseys are an extremely poor analogy. It'd be more like dudes walking around with replica championship rings talking about initialing it or something. I bet if you walked up to Kobe Bryant with a fake championship ring he'd be like "Man wtf, take that shit off."
> 
> I think it is kind of weird that the UFC would sell fake belts. What the hell is the point of that? Make the fans feel like they are world champions? *No other sport does that*, not the NFL, not the NBA....you can't get fake Stanley Cups.
> 
> I also fail to see the point in the replica belts and agree with Jones, actually...they are idiotic.


A little unwanted similarity to pro wrestling :angry04:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> so what you actually agree he shouldnt sign something? its not like he goes i earned this belt with as much hard work as you jon now sign it, maybe little kids want the belts who knows maybe there for fun thats irrelevant jon jones is just an asshole especially something petty like this.


He obviously doesn't like the belts. So he doesn't sign them. It really is as simple as that. The dude signs shirts, autographs, books, whatever...just don't bring one of those ridiculous belts to him. 



beardsleybob said:


> A little unwanted similarity to pro wrestling :angry04:


Exactly, dude, now that I think of it, I can see why Jones feels slighted by that shit. All the other mainstream sports have luxurious and exclusive hardware for their hard work and dedication, sparkling rings that not just some average Joe can even get a replica of(although if you are affiliated with the team you can)....the UFC gives out belts of presumably gold, then goes and makes a bunch of fake ones to give out like it's a damn WWE show. It makes them and him look a bit like a joke to be honest. It looks ****ing silly. Everyone walking around the UFC LHW champion like they are ******* tying to be Hulk Hogan.


Man I hate this type of shit. Literally is a constant reminder of our attitude in society where you don't have to actually be the best, or even good. You can come in last ******* place and pretend you are the shit because everyone gets a trophy, yours is just a little lighter or a little smaller but looks exactly the same. And it's always, "Oh it's for the little kids man, it'll make him feel good about himself"...no wonder I'm always hearing about how old people say kids these days have a sense of entitlement....they do.

And again the UFC manages to share another similarity with the WWE. Oh joy.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

That may be JBJ's weakness rite there.

He's too attached to the belt.

Gold fever.

The belt is just an accessory, bro.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wanker.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> The jerseys are an extremely poor analogy. It'd be more like dudes walking around with replica championship rings talking about initialing it or something. I bet if you walked up to Kobe Bryant with a fake championship ring he'd be like "Man wtf, take that shit off."
> 
> I think it is kind of weird that the UFC would sell fake belts. What the hell is the point of that? Make the fans feel like they are world champions? No other sport does that, not the NFL, not the NBA....you can't get fake Stanley Cups.
> 
> I also fail to see the point in the replica belts and agree with Jones, actually...they are idiotic.


I agree that they're stupid. But then again, so is getting someone's autograph in the first place.



> Exactly, dude, now that I think of it, I can see why Jones feels slighted by that shit. All the other mainstream sports have luxurious and exclusive hardware for their hard work and dedication, sparkling rings that not just some average Joe can even get a replica of(although if you are affiliated with the team you can)....the UFC gives out belts of presumably gold, then goes and makes a bunch of fake ones to give out like it's a damn WWE show. It makes them and him look a bit like a joke to be honest. It looks ****ing silly. Everyone walking around the UFC LHW champion like they are ******* tying to be Hulk Hogan.
> 
> 
> Man I hate this type of shit. Literally is a constant reminder of our attitude in society where you don't have to actually be the best, or even good. You can come in last ******* place and pretend you are the shit because everyone gets a trophy, yours is just a little lighter or a little smaller but looks exactly the same. And it's always, "Oh it's for the little kids man, it'll make him feel good about himself"...no wonder I'm always hearing about how old people say kids these days have a sense of entitlement....they do.
> ...


NHL Stanley Cup replicas

BCS trophy

The first google search I did for MLB, NBA and NFL championship ring replicas led to replicas of coins for superbowls, keychains and paperweights shaped like championship rings and trophies, and "team rings" that are expensive, but not specifically for a championship. but I didn't see standalone replicas for them immediately.

But I think the UFC is hardly unique in selling championship replicas. Their replicas are just better copies.

If he feels slighted over someone spending $400 to emulate him, he just needs to mature. A lot. I've been a fan of his throughout all the things people bitched about, but this is just too much. He can sign his name with "champion" before he earned it, but his fans can't get their $400 belts signed because they haven't earned a belt?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> I agree that they're stupid. But then again, so is getting someone's autograph in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this says it all


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Hes just being unpredictable. raise01: Just being near Jon Jones should be enough, but noooooo selfish bastards wont him to sign a belt!?!? BLASPHEMY!

Yes im hanging from Jon's nuts.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The jersey analogy is beyond stupid he would sign his walkout shirt for someone. This would be like wearing a replica superbowl ring around and asking a person from that team to sign it. It is extremely obnoxious. If a kid asked him to do it I bet Bones would but an adult that does some shit like that needs to get verbally slapped down. Hell any adult that asks someone for an autograph should be publicly mocked. Kids have to live vicariously through adults if you are a grown ass person you shouldn't be doing that shit.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

i actually like that response....

it shows he's not just spewing hot PR nonsense and being politically correct like most athletes try to be.

I dont want these guys to be fake and pretend to be someone they're not. be yourself regardless if your a jerk or not.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

You know, at first I thought this was extremely arrogant and disrespectful from Jones BUT...




osmium said:


> This would be like wearing a replica superbowl ring around and asking a person from that team to sign it. It is extremely obnoxious.


Gotta agree with this.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SmackyBear said:


> I agree that they're stupid. But then again, so is getting someone's autograph in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Stanley cup was a bad example because I have no idea about hockey and don't know if they give rings or not.

But as I suspected, yeah, they just don't give out replica championship rings willy nilly. The replica championships themselves are a lot different because they aren't given out to anyone, they are usually put in a trophy case in the arena. Plus it was a bad example because a championship trophy represents a team accomplishment, and should and can be celebrated by the city, so it makes good memorabilia. The rings signify the individuals achievement to the championship effort....walking around with a fake version is ridiculous. They aren't champions.

Also, I'm not really sure what you are implying with the last statement. Are you implying that buying a 400 dollar fake belt "earns" them a signature?


That's ridiculous. Again, they aren't champions.

What's next, people are mad they can't be the president so they replicate Air Force One? I don't get it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> The Stanley cup was a bad example because I have no idea about hockey and don't know if they give rings or not.
> 
> But as I suspected, yeah, they just don't give out replica championship rings willy nilly. The replica championships themselves are a lot different because they aren't given out to anyone, they are usually put in a trophy case in the arena. Plus it was a bad example because a championship trophy represents a team accomplishment, and should and can be celebrated by the city, so it makes good memorabilia. The rings signify the individuals achievement to the championship effort....walking around with a fake version is ridiculous. They aren't champions.
> 
> ...


you are deranged, its beyond petty and stupid to say hey this guy bought a belt thats made of foam or is a replica there cant be two lhw champs im the real champ, he should be able to know he is the champ without looking at a replica, so im guessing you and jones would be like **** off kid your not a champion like i am. just sign the effing thing you arrogant cocky prick


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's not foam. He said it looks almost exactly like the real thing.

And again, the point is that the belts are stupid. That's why Jones doesn't sign them. Not because he has to tell everyone they aren't a champion. Because they don't have a reason to exist. The UFC LHW championship belt should be given to the UFC LHW championship, not some snotty nosed little kid with a lot of spare money to spend.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i can see why it would bother him, but he has to lighten up, anderson doesnt give a shit about his belt, all he cares about is his legacy, isnt anderson his huge inspiration?

worry about your legacy man, dont worry about signing fake belts


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> The Stanley cup was a bad example because I have no idea about hockey and don't know if they give rings or not.
> 
> But as I suspected, yeah, they just don't give out replica championship rings willy nilly. The replica championships themselves are a lot different because they aren't given out to anyone, they are usually put in a trophy case in the arena. Plus it was a bad example because a championship trophy represents a team accomplishment, and should and can be celebrated by the city, so it makes good memorabilia. The rings signify the individuals achievement to the championship effort....walking around with a fake version is ridiculous. They aren't champions.
> 
> Also, I'm not really sure what you are implying with the last statement. Are you implying that buying a 400 dollar fake belt "earns" them a signature?


Nobody is saying buying a replica belt is making them a UFC champion. I don't know why you keep bringing that up or why Jones thinks that's what people are saying by buying them. Unless these people buying them have schizophrenia, they just think it's a cool collectible. I don't agree, but so what?

My last line presupposed that people were coming up to him at a FanExpo (or similar event after where the whole appeal is to meet fighters and get pix/autographs) after buying a $400 belt from the UFC at a UFC event/website and asking him to sign it. Then yes, I do think he owes them a signature, even if it's on a stupid belt, because the whole reason he's at these events is to positively interact with fans.

If people are breaking into his house with their fake belts to get his signature, then I apologize to Jon Jones. Even if he's on the town and people ask for an autograph, I'm fine with him not autographing anything that's put in front of him 24/7. But I was guessing that if people are asking him to autograph replica belts, they're at a some kind of UFC fan interaction and not just carrying them around on the off chance that they meet Jon Jones while they're at the grocery store.



> That's ridiculous. Again, they aren't champions.
> 
> What's next, people are mad they can't be the president so they replicate Air Force One? I don't get it.


So it'd be okay if they were champions? Why would a champion ask someone else to sign their belt? If Rampage asks him to sign one of his belts, does Jones have to do it since it's a real belt that Rampage earned?

Are people who buy these stupid things mad they can't be champions? That seems like a pretty big stretch. I'd say they're just UFC fans with poor taste. But what do Bones or I know? He read The Secret and I watch Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern. None of us have a spotless record here.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow...a Jon Jones "hate thread".....haven't seen one since the Jones - Evans drama.

The "Jones hate radar" has been deactivated for too long and that was unnacceptable.....sigh

SO....the guys hates signing replica belts - but otherwise he will sign shirts, shorts, gloves, shoes, hats, posters, magazines, cats, dogs, tits...and everything else...

WOW! Let's shoot him!

People bashing him only makes me like him more!

WAR JONES!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Wow...a Jon Jones "hate thread".....haven't seen one since the Jones - Evans drama.
> 
> The "Jones hate radar" has been deactivated for too long and that was unnacceptable.....sigh
> 
> ...


yeah he'll sign anything but belts including jon jones champion 2011 shirts before he even won the belt and at the start of the year


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Come to the dirkside, Luke?


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

limba said:


> Wow...a Jon Jones "hate thread".....haven't seen one since the Jones - Evans drama.
> 
> The "Jones hate radar" has been deactivated for too long and that was unnacceptable.....sigh
> 
> ...


So a good automatic defense of a man's words is a hyperbolic strawman that he's just being hated on? The strongest word used was wanker, which is pretty tame for an internet forum.

Not all criticism of someone is part of some great hate campaign. If you want to check my posts, I've been supporting Jones when he was criticized for being "scared" of Rashad, being "disrespectful" for saying he thought he could sub Shogun, and seemingly a million other things. But that doesn't mean I have to be on his side for everything he says and does because people aren't just always right or always wrong. Even if he's a good person, he's not above being criticized for anything.

I guess his agent is part of the hate too, since he doesn't seem to think refusing to sign belts is a good image for his fighter?



> @GaryLaplante no real thought or comment on it. He signs everything he can and has never told a fan no to a replica belt. Its a non issue


What's that Malki? You have to contradict your client because he made a statement that you know doesn't play well? Hater. WAR JONES!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah he'll sign anything but belts including jon jones champion 2011 shirts before he even won the belt and at the start of the year


Well:

1. it's 2011

2. he's LHW Champion

Am i missing something here?!

Looks like he knew what hw was doing at the time he was signing stuff that way.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Well:
> 
> 1. it's 2011
> 
> ...


you dodged my point completely read smacky bears posts here he is right on the money here, anyone else they would be crucified


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

i mean I know it's stupid for a legit sport to have replica belts, but Jones still sounded like an arrogant person to me.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't care if the guy has a replica belt or an old tuna sandwich from the night before that kinda looks like Paul McCartney's face. If he wants you to sign it, you sign it.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

limba said:


> Wow...a Jon Jones "hate thread".....haven't seen one since the Jones - Evans drama.
> 
> The "Jones hate radar" has been deactivated for too long and that was unnacceptable.....sigh
> 
> ...


Trust you to be so sensitive about Bonesy Jonesy :thumb02:

It's no big deal, just confirms what an arrogant chump he is.

The belts are insignificant, the important thing is he destroys fighters in the cage and is the best LHW in the world. It's prickish and unnecessary to be anal about belts, he has got respect worldwide for his talent, which is what this sport is about, not a piece of metal.

It would be a bit different if he was like Rampage and just didn't like fans hassling him, which Rampage openly admits as he's a grumpy git. But this is born out of pure arrogance.

Can't wait for the day Jon Jones gets smashed.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Jones signing autographs in 2010, as "champion" even when he wasn't is way more stupid, imo.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man i can't stand jones, if he has such a problem y does he ask the ufc to stop making them. This dude is so damn cocky he can't even be marketable. He does not have personalty or anything. Look at boxing all the cocky dudes are legend ali,tyson,mayweather,Roy jones,etc. As a fan i love replica betl, btw no body walks around with a damn replica trophy of the nba,etc. The belt for a ufc fans as the same as trading cards,shirt,etc...However nba players/nfl players do walk around with replica belts:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

someone awesome like shaq will wear it anyways haha


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I don't care if the guy has a replica belt or an old tuna sandwich from the night before that kinda looks like Paul McCartney's face. If he wants you to sign it, you sign it.


Wrong.

If he (Jones) wants to sign it, he signs it (and that goes for all the fighters)

I know it's a nice thing to get in touch with the fans - but these fighters are human beings afterall and sometimes they just don't feel like doing it - signing hundreths of autographs/day)

No?!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Wrong.
> 
> If he (Jones) wants to sign it, he signs it (and that goes for all the fighters)
> 
> ...


If that was true the ufc would not push for these fans expo. Dana white loves the fans and he realizes that the fans are the key to his success. He has the right to refuse to sign things but he specifically does not want to sign a belt for a really dumb reason. I belt no other champion feels this way. At the ufc fan expo in toronto one of the items being promoted and a hot ticket was gsp card with a belt plate:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Wrong.
> 
> If he (Jones) wants to sign it, he signs it (and that goes for all the fighters)
> 
> ...


your a great member limba but you get delusional in ethics when backing up jones, forget everything else, if i had a kid and i said go on mr jones will sign it im sure and he said no i dont do that because im the real champ i would go right up to his face and call him out for being the stupid prick that he is and i would leave knowing him for what he is and what i have known all along: he is a narcissistic, rude, cocky, fake and lame quotational asshole.

thats the end of my rant, you can sure as hell believe if soti or noke or lesnar did this i would treat them exactly the same maybe worse because i like them.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

limba said:


> Wrong.
> 
> If he (Jones) wants to sign it, he signs it (and that goes for all the fighters)
> 
> ...


I can understand them not wanting to sign stuff on their day off, but when you're on a fan expo or an autograph signing you be a professional and do your job like everyone else even if you don't like it.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> your a great member limba but you get delusional in ethics when backing up jones, forget everything else, if i had a kid and i said go on mr jones will sign it im sure and he said no i dont do that because im the real champ i would go right up to his face and call him out for being the stupid prick that he is and i would leave knowing him for what he is and what i have known all along: he is a narcissistic, rude, cocky, fake and lame quotational asshole.
> 
> thats the end of my rant, you can sure as hell believe if soti or noke or lesnar did this i would treat them exactly the same maybe worse because i like them.


Here is the thing, the ufc at the end of the day owns jon jones,they own everything books,fighters name,etc. They want jon jones to sign anything they own. The replica belt they own that to. I just find it odd that jones feels that much entitlement. At the end of the day its a damn belt, and obviously everybody knows he the champ.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Trust you to be so sensitive about Bonesy Jonesy :thumb02:
> 
> It's no big deal, just confirms what an arrogant chump he is.


 Nice Hiro!
Reality is - a bit of arrogance never killed no one!
If he wants to be like this, let him be! It's his choice.
But, i find it "hilarious-stupid" the fact that people analyse him as a person instead of talking about him as a fighter and jhis perormances in the cage! AGAIN!!!

PS: Hiro - keep waiting on the day he will gwt smashed


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Here is the thing, the ufc at the end of the day owns jon jones,they own everything books,fighters name,etc. They want jon jones to sign anything they own. The replica belt they own that to. I just find it odd that jones feels that much entitlement. At the end of the day its a damn belt, and obviously everybody knows he the champ.


right and the belt isn't something that if you lost wouldn't ,ake the champ, its just a reminder and a piece of gold saying this your trophy until you lose, it wouldn't make a difference if he was wearing it or not if we saw he beat shogun. i bet you cruz,edgar,aldo,silva,gsp,cain would all sign the belt.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Nice Hiro!
> Reality is - a bit of arrogance never killed no one!
> If he wants to be like this, let him be! It's his choice.
> But, i find it "hilarious-stupid" the fact that people analyse him as a person instead of talking about him as a fighter and jhis perormances in the cage! AGAIN!!!
> ...


At the end of the day i know if i had a replica belt it would be sign by every ufc fighter but jon jones. Its a spectator sport, ask y athletes are hated. All athlete are people when it comes down to it. Personally i don't care if he is jon jones or a average joe on the street he says stuff that makes me not want to like him. I respect him for his talent but i would not cheer for him because of the person he is.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Replicas of something like a championship belt are super tacky.

I agree with Jones.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I can understand them not wanting to sign stuff on their day off, but when you're on a fan expo or an autograph signing you be a professional and do your job like everyone else even if you don't like it.


agreed.

if it's at a fan meeting then it's his freaking JOB to sign stuff, even if he hates it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> your a great member limba but you get delusional in ethics when backing up jones, forget everything else


Delusional?! That's new...

You totally missed my point = any fighter can do whateva they want as long as it's not something really stupid/illegal. Jones included - it's his image on he line, not yours. He will be affected by this, not you.

And LMAO @ calling me delusional for supporting Jones, when you're the one backing up Sonnen's EVERY word and action!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Delusional?! That's new...
> 
> You totally missed my point = any fighter can do whateva they want as long as it's not something really stupid/illegal. Jones included - it's his image on he line, not yours. He will be affected by this, not you.
> 
> And LMAO @ calling me delusional for supporting Jones, when you're the one backing up Sonnen's EVERY word and action!


yeah but i know chaels trolling its why i love him, theres nothing funny about refusing to sign autographs wouldn't you agree


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

NotDylan said:


> You know, at first I thought this was extremely arrogant and disrespectful from Jones BUT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, I thought it was kind of an arrogant thing at first too, but then I read the discussion a bit and got swayed.

I mean what's next? People asking limbless military vets to sign their replica Medals of Honor? Everyone running around with replica Olympic gold medals? Superbowl rings? Lining your mantelpiece with fake trophies with fake achievements on them?

I agree with Rofl for once ... people feel too entitled nowadays. Some things gotta be earned. To commercialize and sell an exact replica of an award like that devalues it. A cheap foam/plastic/toy thing is ok, but not a true replica. 

It's not about the fact that everyone knows who the real champ is and those are replicas etc., it's about what the award or trophy represents. Like a Medal of Honor.

BUT it's not really the fans' fault, more the UFCs.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Ditto, I thought it was kind of an arrogant thing at first too, but then I read the discussion a bit and got swayed.
> 
> I mean what's next? People asking limbless military vets to sign their replica Medals of Honor? Everyone running around with replica Olympic gold medals? Superbowl rings? Lining your mantelpiece with fake trophies with fake achievements on them?
> 
> ...


I understand what you guys mean but i will have to go with your original feeling towards this. Its a belt not like the other items. Those items when u win it, its yours forever. I do agree with that commercialize. However when the ufc has a ufc product and encourages ufc fighters to sign ufc merchandise its different. He is a product of the ufc, if i see him on the street and he refuse to sign a belt its cool with me. However if i have a ufc belt no different from other ufc products which all fighter sign. And went to him to sign it at a ufc fan expo he should because its his job.
People are gonna give me heat for saying this, but this is the same dude that signed trading cards with future champ before winning the belt. Its a belt, it aint his until he retires as the champ then we can talk. Pretty sure the other champs would sign a belt.


Plus he has signed belts before:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah but i know chaels trolling its why i love him, theres nothing funny about refusing to sign autographs wouldn't you agree


That means you're also trolling...a lot...right?! 

And he is signing stuff.....just not belts.

He's a "belt-o-fob" 

And i guess people just hate him because he represents a "not so ordinary" succes story.

And i wanna see him like this more often: he's The Champ, the Alpha Male- he can't walk around looking like a p*ssy!

WAR JONES!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> That means you're also trolling...a lot...right?!
> 
> And he is signing stuff.....just not belts.
> 
> ...


What do you mean?
People love silva,machida,rampage,ali,tyson,gsp,aldo,fedor,etc the list goes on. The difference between jones and most guys is he is lost. He does not know what role to play the villain or the good guy. He plays both which is a bad combination. To me he is a villain. He tires to say the right things but it comes out wrong.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Whoever wrote this article is wrong, you can't compare a belt to a jersey, you compare it to winning the Lombardi Trophy. When was the last time a NFL player signed a fake Lombardi Trohpy? I nave never seen a case like that.

Comparing a belt to a jersey is just silly, you should be comparing the shorts,mouthguards or gloves to the jersey, not the belt. I see nothing wrong with JBJ said, I dont think many athletes would sign a fake championship for their respective sport.

And that belt that he did sign, was for the big Q&A with the 7 champions and Dana made him do it


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Trust you to be so sensitive about Bonesy Jonesy
> 
> It's no big deal, just confirms what an arrogant chump he is.
> 
> ...


Sums it up.

Jones can sign what he wants, when he wants, how he wants, it doesn't matter to me because I'll never need him to sign something for me anyway.

The point is the way he chooses to say these things, the way he answers questions. Comes off a right twat every time and I've always got negative vibes off him.

He continues to prove the 'haters' right.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Whoever wrote this article is wrong, you can't compare a belt to a jersey, you compare it to winning the Lombardi Trophy. When was the last time a NFL player signed a fake Lombardi Trohpy? I nave never seen a case like that.
> 
> Comparing a belt to a jersey is just silly, you should be comparing the shorts,mouthguards or gloves to the jersey, not the belt. I see nothing wrong with JBJ said, I dont think many athletes would sign a fake championship for their respective sport.
> 
> And that belt that he did sign, was for the big Q&A with the 7 champions and Dana made him do it


The belt is property of the ufc as the lombardi trophy belongs to the team. Its a fake belt fans rock, people know what is real and who is the real champ. Plus all this hot garbage he speaks makes no sense. He did not earn that title he was giving the opportunity to win it. Evans earn that title shot, jones was giving the opportunity by the ufc. Just like the ufc on there offical website gives me the opportunity to buy one of those fake belts. Jones should sign the damn belts, at the end of the day the real prize is in his bank account. When he loses the belt what would his excuse be for not signing it? Plus pretty sure dana wants him to sign some fake belt for the fans.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> That means you're also trolling...a lot...right?!
> 
> And he is signing stuff.....just not belts.
> 
> ...


no limba the trouble is that jon doesnt know who he is like marc said, one interview he'll say his humble, next he'll say he respects rampage and next he'll this, i would respect him a lot more if he just said i was bullshitting about being a humble bloke and then started talking like this all the time. this isn't wwe where you turn good and bad like jon seems to be doing maybe inadvertently


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> The belt is property of the ufc as the lombardi trophy belongs to the team. Its a fake belt fans rock, people know what is real and who is the real champ. Plus all this hot garbage he speaks makes no sense. He did not earn that title he was giving the opportunity to win it. Evans earn that title shot, jones was giving the opportunity by the ufc. Just like the ufc on there offical website gives me the opportunity to buy one of those fake belts. Jones should sign the damn belts, at the end of the day the real prize is in his bank account. When he loses the belt what would his excuse be for not signing it? Plus pretty sure dana wants him to sign some fake belt for the fans.


What does it matter who's property the trophy is? the point is that you don't see athletes signing fake Lombardio or fake NBA trophies and it doesn't matter who's property it is. Him winning a belt and not being #1 contender at that time doesn't make him any less of a champ like you're saying. Sometimes these opportunities come along and you have to take full advantage of it, not many people do and he did. Many just crumble under the pressure at being jumped so fast into a title shot.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> What does it matter who's property the trophy is? the point is that you don't see athletes signing fake Lombardio or fake NBA trophies and it doesn't matter who's property it is. Him winning a belt and not being #1 contender at that time doesn't make him any less of a champ like you're saying. Sometimes these opportunities come along and you have to take full advantage of it, not many people do and he did.


players get a ring, if you want a replica ring people can see the difference between 20-100k ring and the replica. Btw you do see a players etc sign a replica NBA/nfl championship. You just don't see people spending the 2-10k to get one. As for the belt its cheap and its offered by the ufc. They signed everything a belt should not be different as the majority of the champs have no problem signing it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jon Jones is awesome.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Jon Jones is awesome.


i don't know if i should be offended by that picture or laugh as the context is messed up lol.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

On the positive side of things, Faber is a class act. Looking after his friends with his money, wanting the lesser known fighters to be taken care of (which would probably come at his cost in the way of a Union). Now that is a classy dude.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Jon Jones is awesome.


And that's enough for me! 

For me, it' like this:I absolutely fell in love with Jon Jones - the fighterm And as far as Jones - the person - i believe he has every right to act whateva way he likes, as long as it's in a decent way.

He might sound controversial for some. but that's just NORMAL imo. Every human being is the same.

He can't/won't satisfy everyone's desires. Impossible.
But, as long as he's a brilliant fighter, he'll get some love


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Well no surprise there. I've not liked the kid for a long time now and this isn't the first time he has said such arrogant comments. I mean, this is the kid who actually bragged about snitching on people for smoking weed. What type of person does that? What does one gain from such things? I hope Rampage smashes his face in but I can't see it happening, unfortunately.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Jon Jones is awesome.


Bad choice of pics, lol.

Btw, Limba, why do you always feel the need to defend/make excuses (maybe not the right word) for Jones actions at all times just because some members feel a certain way? It looks as though every time he says something others are not fond of, you always try to prove them wrong even though a lot of the times it's just a matter of opinion.
It's all good though. :thumb02:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

limba said:


> Nice Hiro!
> Reality is - a bit of arrogance never killed no one!
> If he wants to be like this, let him be! It's his choice.
> But, i find it "hilarious-stupid" the fact that people analyse him as a person instead of talking about him as a fighter and jhis perormances in the cage! AGAIN!!!
> ...


I remember when an interviewer told him Hendo would like to fight him, which is pretty much a compliment and Jones said something like... 'if he's calling me out then i'll call him out too, and he's one dimensional.. blah blah blah'

He's like a super sensitive teenager, but he's a grown ass man. He's got a chip on his shoulder... just like Anderson Silva... he's another one who thinks he's god's gift to MMA, but at least he's spent years being the best before he started acting like a complete douche, Jones has done it from day 1.

That said, he's still a great fighter!

And don't worry limba, i'm a patient guy :thumb02:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

All I have to say is that if I was as privledged and lucky as Bones to be an MMA fighter, in the UFC, I'd be so happy that I'm living my dream I would sign an elderly womans fanny flap! 

I honestly wouldn't care how many people have a replica belt, I'd know that only I am champion.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Leed said:


> Bad choice of pics, lol.
> 
> Btw, Limba, why do you always feel the need to defend/make excuses (maybe not the right word) for Jones actions at all times just because some members feel a certain way?


Because it's a forum and i'm a fan and i believe Jones gets too much undeserved hate.
I don't need everyone to like him - it's a free world - but he seems to be analysed AND trashed too much, b/c he's... normal.

People should talk more about Jones - the fighter, not the person.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

To all those who think Jones is acting douchey... I bet if it was your belt, that you worked tirelessly to get, you would not be impressed if a fan turned up with an exact looking replica and asked you to sign it. Sure, some of you might shut up and sign it anyway, but inside you would be thinking, "get this piece of shit away from me"


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't understand why anyone would pay $400 for a fake belt, if it was an original from some ex champion, that could be a collectible but not this. 

This seems WWE'ish to me, buying a belt and hanging it on a wall, hoping to get it signed by your favorite fighter.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

limba said:


> Because it's a forum and i'm a fan and i believe Jones gets too much undeserved hate.
> I don't need everyone to like him - it's a free world - but he seems to be analysed AND trashed too much, b/c he's... normal.
> 
> People should talk more about Jones - the fighter, not the person.


They should, but it doesn't mean they can't also express their opinion about Jones, the person. I know people hate to compare UFC to WWE, but at the end of the day, in this business, personalities also count and that's why people talk about fighters inside and _outside_ the cage too.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hiro said:


> I remember when an interviewer told him Hendo would like to fight him, which is pretty much a compliment and Jones said something like... 'if he's calling me out then i'll call him out too, and he's one dimensional.. blah blah blah'
> 
> He's like a super sensitive teenager, but he's a grown ass man. *He's got a chip on his shoulder... just like Anderson Silva... he's another one who thinks he's god's gift to MMA, *but at least he's spent years being the best before he started acting like a complete douche, Jones has done it from day 1.
> 
> ...


Anderson barely cares about MMA these days. Dude takes every opportunity to go on vacation with his family. He also rarely goes out and does media things with the UFC. So to say he think he's god's gift to MMA is a pretty absurd thing to say.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Jon Jones is officially the douche of the week then? Dude's young though, he'll grow out of it hopefully.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> this says it all


I just plus repped him for that exact comment. This actaully really rubs me the wrong way with him. Didn't have any issues with him till this since us fans are the ones who support this entire sport.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't picture all these people hating on JBJ to be these nice humble people in the real world, not saying everyone in here isn't. It's not like JBJ is saying anything disrespectful or harmful to anyone. He doesn't start brawls or anything, he is a good person but a bit cocky. The thing is though, you need a certain about of cockiness to be the best are your sport.


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> What do you mean?
> People love silva,machida,rampage,ali,tyson,gsp,aldo,fedor,etc the list goes on. The difference between jones and most guys is he is lost. He does not know what role to play the villain or the good guy. He plays both which is a bad combination. To me he is a villain. He tires to say the right things but it comes out wrong.


Why do you gotta be good or bad? Isn't everyone good or bad at times? I stole a pack of gum the other day, but gave it to a guy with really bad breath. So, stop trying to label him in any one way of thinking because u want him to fit inside the terms of ur delicate lil world. 

This is just an opinion he has and he said it, he wasn't calculating his good vs heel points, its what he felt and he said it, honestly. Just let them be and you be the judge of JOn Jones the fighter, but not the person, because u dont know the guy personally and u can't judge a person by the MEDIA, man. At the end of the day, yes his face is on TV, omg, he is a great fighter and athlete, but he's still Johnathon Bones when he eats, sleeps, shits, farts, backflips, plays with his kids, fights with his wife. 

U cant put atheletes on such a high pedestal or in one good guy vs bad guy category. Because he's human, and we humans have complex minds and emotions. U can't always play the good guy, but what u can play all the time is, yourself; whether ppl hate u for it or love u.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG the sky is falling Jones doesn't wont to sign a replica belt!!! Get over it you selfish pricks.


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

tigerblood said:


> OMG the sky is falling Jones doesn't wont to sign a replica belt!!! Get over it you selfish pricks.


Seriously theres 5 pages of bashing something that isn't even that bad, coupled with self praise and "my shit don't stink" attitude. And I know someones probly gnna respond to this trying to convince me that what JOn Bones said was actually really important, but guess what, its not even a lil bit important so dont even try, you. SEe i just read ur mind. This will be forgotten in a couple of days and life will roll on. This "controversy" was started by ppl that live on the internet and can only find excitement through internet forums, and creating their own lil world of "omg, i cant believe he said that", just to pass the time, and I dont blame you guys, if I was a loser, I'd jump at the chance to make fun of Jon Jones for not wanting to sign a "BELT!" THAT WOULD BE OUTRAGEOUS IF I HAD NO LIFE!! I SYMPATHIZE WITH U PPL. 

BUt always remember, that just because theres 5 pages on an INTERNET FORUM!!! OMG!! filled with ppl that agree with u, dont mean ur right. Thought and consideration and context, makes u right. And even if ur right, ur only correct in ur own head, everyone is different. Peace, yall wacky white ppl


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I don't care if the guy has a replica belt or an old tuna sandwich from the night before that kinda looks like Paul McCartney's face. If he wants you to sign it, you sign it.


Famous people don't owe you anything. Especially the ones who actually earned their fame through skill and hard work like athletes. If you go up to a famous person while they are out living their lives and demand free gifts and their time then you are a shitty human being. 

The self entitlement of fans is absurd and sickening. It is an ownership mentality; I paid to see you thus you are my property and shall yield your freedom at my discretion. This is entirely wrong headed. They are providing a product of visual consumption and you are deciding to purchase that -- not a percentage of their humanity. If you see an athlete at a restaurant eating a meal, approach him, demand an autograph and picture(gifts), and his time and he blows you off you are the piece of shit not him. If your response to asking someone for something and them refusing is anger and bitterness then you weren't really asking for it you were demanding it as something owed. 

If you are a pathetic adult who seeks self validation through the lives of people you don't even personally know then you should be grateful for whatever they are willing to share with you. Instead a vile mentality pervades fandom in which if any of your unreasonable demands are not met it is a direct indictment on the character of said celebrity. You do not own these people nor are you responsible for the oversight of their actions. They are fully entitled to live their lives as they see fit free from carrying the burden of your happiness.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's not about them owing the fans, it's about them doing their jobs which is signing stuff at autograph sessions.

We can talk hours and hours about how dumb that whole concept of stardom is especially for people who do absolutely nothing for anybody on this planet (I'm talking athletes, actors, musicians). Fact remains if you get paid for signing autographs and taking pictures with fans you should do it.


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It's not about them owing the fans, it's about them doing their jobs which is signing stuff at autograph sessions.


pssttt, ur doo doo is showing.  The guy doesn't want to sign a fake belt man, he can sign ur tits, ur car, ur ass, ur balls, ur shaft, ur gooch, ur grandma, ur hair, ur armpit. Fuk u already u stubborn ****


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Although I agree with what he says, Jones is still a douche.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Kasporelli said:


> pssttt, ur doo doo is showing.  The guy doesn't want to sign a fake belt man, he can sign ur tits, ur car, ur ass, ur balls, ur shaft, ur gooch, ur grandma, ur hair, ur armpit. Fuk u already u stubborn ****


Alright, I'll just stop doing my job too then.


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Alright, I'll just stop doing my job too then.


okay quit ur job then, whats the percentage of JOn jones not signing a belt out of all the other responsibilites his job comes with. Probly, 1/7000? Thats like if ur a construction worker and u don't want to buckle the last part of ur shoe because u bought a shoe size too small. and ur boss finds out and fires u, because the rule is, U have to wear shoes properly at all times. U kno what i mean? its pointless dude. Lets save this hate, for when he does something really bad, like if he doesn't want to do anymore press conferences at all, or he does some Lebron James level arrogant egomanical stuff. Not for a 1/7000 part of his job


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

There is a HUGE difference between a merchandise belt and the belt Jon Jones receives. For Jon Jones to compare the two and be upset at people for buying them is completely absurd. If he is going to take it out on someone its the UFC for selling them and not the fans for buying them. The fans are just being FANS!! guess what Jones. Without those "Fans" you wouldnt have a paycheck you jerk.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Kasporelli said:


> okay quit ur job then, whats the percentage of JOn jones not signing a belt out of all the other responsibilites his job comes with. Probly, 1/7000? Thats like if ur a construction worker and u don't want to buckle the last part of ur shoe because u bought a shoe size too small. and ur boss finds out and fires u, because the rule is, U have to wear shoes properly at all times. U kno what i mean? its pointless dude. Lets save this hate, for when he does something really bad, like if he doesn't want to do anymore press conferences at all, or he does some Lebron James level arrogant egomanical stuff. Not for a 1/7000 part of his job


What kind of hate are you talking about? I'm just saying he should be professional and do his job.

I prefer him not signing autographs over him signing autographs with Jon Jones LHW champ 2011 before he was champ.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It's not about them owing the fans, it's about them doing their jobs which is signing stuff at autograph sessions.
> 
> We can talk hours and hours about how dumb that whole concept of stardom is especially for people who do absolutely nothing for anybody on this planet (I'm talking athletes, actors, musicians). Fact remains if you get paid for signing autographs and taking pictures with fans you should do it.


His job is fighting. If he is willing to sign autographs for monetary compensation then you have a right to buy an autograph. He still maintains the right to decide what he is willing to inscribe that on. If a grocery store is selling only 8 packs of paper towels you can't remove one and demand to purchase it at 1/8th the cost of what they were selling the 8 pack for. The seller sets the terms and conditions of the sale and that is all Bones is doing.

Athletes, musicians, and actors provide entertainment and emotional outlets for people. That is a real contribution to society and more worthy of praise and compensation than someone who works at a job basically anyone can do. Whether you are part of a process that may be more vital to existence or not if you are easily replaceable then the value of your actions is considerably lessened.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

This whole thing is just so stupid. Jones not wanting to sign a belt because it looks like his is stupid. People wanting a famous person to write their name on something is stupid. Getting pissed at Jones for something so small is stupid.

He is an athlete that fights in a cage for a living, and we all enjoy watching watching two athletes fight in a cage. Why can't we just leave it at that?

For the record he seems like a pretty good guy to me and I think most 23 year old's who have accomplished so much so soon would be pretty arrogant and lack maturity...


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> What kind of hate are you talking about? I'm just saying he should be professional and do his job.
> 
> I prefer him not signing autographs over him signing autographs with Jon Jones LHW champ 2011 before he was champ.


I speak of the great hate that lies deep inside ur soul grasshopper.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

His job isn't to sign autographs or talk to you, his job is to entertain you. All that other stuff is a bonus for the fans which he clearly doesn't have a problem with. He has signed plenty of autographs, been to fan expos, did Q&A's, if he doesn't want to sign a belt, then he doesn't have to, he's not obligated to sign anything he doesn't want to.]

He won't be losing any money because he tells a guy he won't sign his belt, it takes hardcore fan to buy a UFC belt and then will probably not end up leaving the sport because of one person. Just take Brock Lesnar for example. How many autograph sessions and he been in, or fan expos? he is the biggest face of the UFC next to GSP.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

not sure this is so arrogant, after his explanation but..if your gonna hate, even the most silly reason can be ammo right?

lol the funny part is jones admits its silly before he says anything, heres the whole interview sans the biased bloody elbow reporter feeding the haters and trolls:


> Bones, You took a fight for UFC 87 with just two weeks to prepare. I’d imagine you cut a few corners in your preparation there.
> 
> JONES: Yeah, it was a big move, but it was a big opportunity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Anderson barely cares about MMA these days. Dude takes every opportunity to go on vacation with his family. He also rarely goes out and does media things with the UFC. So to say he think he's god's gift to MMA is a pretty absurd thing to say.


Rubbish argument, too rubbish for me to even bother countering.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> not sure this is so arrogant, after his explanation but..if your gonna hate, even the most silly reason can be ammo right?


hell ya, if u were a hater before this gold. Reason i hate jones: he's fake, cocky, and now does want to sign my belt because he feels so insecure that my belt is as good as his.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> hell ya, if u were a hater before this gold. *Reason i hate jones: he's fake, cocky, and now does want to sign my belt because he feels so insecure that my belt is as good as his.*


actually all things considered he's one of the few guys willing to say things that might not sit over well with fans, and yet hes seen as fake, the irony is amazing.:confused05:
maybe you should check the full interview out lol.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> There is a HUGE difference between a merchandise belt and the belt Jon Jones receives. For Jon Jones to compare the two and be upset at people for buying them is completely absurd. If he is going to take it out on someone its the UFC for selling them and not the fans for buying them. The fans are just being FANS!! guess what Jones. Without those "Fans" you wouldnt have a paycheck you jerk.


Jones would get paid regardless. Dude has a job and a salary. Fans are really spiteful and jealous though, so I don't blame any pro athlete or celebrity who secretly or not so secretly detests them.

Hatred begets hatred.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> actually all things considered he's one of the few guys willing to say things that might not sit over well with fans, and yet hes seen as fake, the irony is amazing.:confused05:
> maybe you should check the full interview out lol.


The way i mean he is fake is the way he carries his self. He does know what he wants he is always on the fence for things. He acts one way then overnight he does a 360. For example the evans thing....went to say they would never fight each other to he will fight evans....look at the rampage fight, does everything great with the respect etc...then attacks ramapge personally about his passion etc. If you gonna say something say it straight don't sugar coat it. If he is gonna talk trash he should do it the right way not that two sided thing which silva always gets heat for.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> The way i mean he is fake is the way he carries his self. He does know what he wants he is always on the fence for things. He acts one way then overnight he does a 360. For example the evans thing....went to say they would never fight each other to he will fight evans....look at the rampage fight, does everything great with the respect etc...then attacks ramapge personally about his passion etc. If you gonna say something say it straight don't sugar coat it. If he is gonna talk trash he should do it the right way not that two sided thing which silva always gets heat for.


Maybe Jones is a human being, therefore he has emotions and thoughts that change differently depending on the day

Especially on the Rashad thing, it was something he was definitely deliberating for a while, but once he got the belt he felt he didn't want to duck challengers.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Jones would get paid regardless. Dude has a job and a salary. Fans are really spiteful and jealous though, so I don't blame any pro athlete or celebrity who secretly or not so secretly detests them.
> 
> Hatred begets hatred.


Yeah except the money the UFC makes comes from the fans and then that money goes to the fighters. Remember Gary?? You know why he didnt get paid in full. Not enough people paid to watch him fight.

Jones isnt a horrible person but he surely has some disgusting qualities about him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Maybe Jones is a human being, therefore he has emotions and thoughts that change differently depending on the day
> 
> Especially on the Rashad thing, it was something he was definitely deliberating for a while, but once he got the belt he felt he didn't want to duck challengers.


there was no challengers, evans made it clear he would not fight jones he even talked about moving weight class. The only thing that could have cause this was it was jone's intenetion to fight evans from day one just led evans to believe they were buddies.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah except the money the UFC makes comes from the fans and then that money goes to the fighters. Remember Gary?? You know why he didnt get paid in full. Not enough people paid to watch him fight.
> 
> Jones isnt a horrible person but he surely has some disgusting qualities about him.


I find regular "fans" much more disgusting to be honest. Especially when I hear some of the ridiculous things they say about athletes.

And no...I don't know who "Gary" is. Gary Goodridge?




marcthegame said:


> there was no challengers, evans made it clear he would not fight jones he even talked about moving weight class. The only thing that could have cause this was it was jone's intenetion to fight evans from day one just led evans to believe they were buddies.



Can't say I feel sorry for Evans. Once upon a time Jones wouldn't fight him, but he changed his mind. Evans' just needed to man up and take any fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I find regular "fans" much more disgusting to be honest. Especially when I hear some of the ridiculous things they say about athletes.
> 
> And no...I don't know who "Gary" is. Gary Goodridge?


Fans can be assholes at time but at the end of the day its the fans the make people like jon jones relevant. They are the foundation of the ufc.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't know how you can say he's fake if you don't know him. Have you ever met him? talked to him about anything else other then the sport?

He answers media questions how he see's fit. The media can make anybody seem like they aren't who they really are. It's funny how people can judge athlete's personalities by interview.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> The way i mean he is fake is the way he carries his self. He does know what he wants he is always on the fence for things. He acts one way then overnight he does a 360. For example the evans thing....went to say they would never fight each other to he will fight evans....look at the rampage fight, does everything great with the respect etc..*.then attacks ramapge personally about his passion etc.* If you gonna say something say it straight don't sugar coat it. *If he is gonna talk trash he should do it the right way not that two sided thing which silva always gets heat for.*


(at first i was gonna comment with what did he say that bad about page and silva rarely talks to the media so m not sure what your talking about but then, i decided to go with the tactful approach)


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah but it just doesn't matter.

Even if Jones never signs another autograph, never has a good word to say about the fans, and has a walk-out t-shirt that says "**** the fans". People are still going to buy the card, and he's still going to get paid.

This is what I mean, the fans need to stop continually thinking they are owed something because they willfully buy and support a product. The only thing you are owed is what you buy.




Thelegend said:


> (at first i was gonna comment with what did he say that bad about page and silva rarely talks to the medisa so m not sure what your talking about but then, i decided to go with the tactful approach)


Silva doesn't like talking to the media at all...but he also has a lot of nervous energy when on camera and acts very disingenuous.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah but it just doesn't matter.
> 
> Even if Jones never signs another autograph, never has a good word to say about the fans, and has a walk-out t-shirt that says "**** the fans". People are still going to buy the card, and he's still going to get paid.
> 
> This is what I mean, the fans need to stop continually thinking they are owed something because they willfully buy and support a product. The only thing you are owed is what you buy.


the thing is though he would never do that flat out. As long as Michael Bisping and Chael Sonnen is in the UFC jon jones will get away with whatever he is doing. Yes he will piss off a few fans but Bisping and Sonnen will piss off more people in that time period.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah but it just doesn't matter.
> 
> Even if Jones never signs another autograph, never has a good word to say about the fans, and has a walk-out t-shirt that says "**** the fans". People are still going to buy the card, and he's still going to get paid.
> 
> ...


 2 days before the fight and 2 days after silva really does not give a shit just says random things like thanking the fans,opponent etc. However when he is not fighting he does some pretty crazy things such as dancing with ariel in an interview,machida chants on the street,etc. Silva is my favorite fighter but i gotta say a lot of his interviews with the ufc like the one at press conference,rogan etc seems like he does not give a shit and is filling obligation. But when he is away from obligation he does seem like one of the best personality in the ufc.


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> 2 days before the fight and 2 days after silva really does not give a shit just says random things like thanking the fans,opponent etc. However when he is not fighting he does some pretty crazy things such as dancing with ariel in an interview,machida chants on the street,etc. Silva is my favorite fighter but i gotta say a lot of his interviews with the ufc like the one at press conference,rogan etc seems like he does not give a shit and is filling obligation. But when he is away from obligation he does seem like one of the best personality in the ufc.


lol thats funny, da spida is awesome


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> the thing is though he would never do that flat out. As long as Michael Bisping and Chael Sonnen is in the UFC jon jones will get away with whatever he is doing. *Yes he will piss off a few fans but Bisping and Sonnen will piss off more people in that time period.*


i still dont get who would get mad he doesn't sign a fake belt but will sign anything else, seems even more silly than him not wanting to sign them. jones is one of the few guys who is real and yet hes called fake. chael is probably one of the dishonest guys out there and bisping has proven who he is through his actions over the years.

ill never understand jones haters to be honest.:dunno:


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

He's f***ing 23! What do you expect...

How mature and wise do you expect him to be?

Quit interviewing him and let him fight and mature. GSP has said a lot of retarded things and he's turned out alright (although ...er, I won't go there, lol).

******* American media. Let's interview this 10 year old actor and ask her all these profound questions. It's a kid!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't really think anyone is more maligned in the UFC than Anderson is.

Bisping has a Brit following. Sonnen seems to have a large following of people who think he's funny...and I guess like over the top WWE style characters.

In the end, it really didn't matter though. Because Anderson's headliner did 725k buys.

This happened.











Silva collected his massive check then bought a 1.3 million dollar home in LA.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> i still dont get who would get mad he doesn't sign a fake belt but will sign anything else, seems even more silly than him not wanting to sign them. jones is one of the few guys who is real and yet hes called fake. chael is probably one of the dishonest guys out there and bisping has proven who he is through his actions over the years.
> 
> ill never understand jones haters to be honest.:dunno:


Plain and simple i never liked jon jones from day one. I don't know where the hate came from, maybe its jealousy that he is so damn good and will be goat and could smash my favorite fightrer. Or maybe it was the idea of some of the Bs he says liek getting energy from the sun etc. Or maybe its because his personalty is so outside the box than what were used to. I just don;t know where the hate came from but its there. We all have fighters we hate (sure you hate one to), for me its jones i can't wait to see the day someone knocks him out.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> i still dont get who would get mad he doesn't sign a fake belt but will sign anything else, seems even more silly than him not wanting to sign them. jones is one of the few guys who is real and yet hes called fake. chael is probably one of the dishonest guys out there and bisping has proven who he is through his actions over the years.
> 
> ill never understand jones haters to be honest.:dunno:


In fairness, Jones isn't a guy I probably would want to hang out with, but it's absurd the level of jealousy and spite that so called fans have that they want to tear him down, wish injury upon him, etc.

He's arrogant, maybe selfish. Cool. Everyone is. People do a lot of pretending when they have fame because if they act like they are big stars which they are, or act like they have money...people's jealousy will just topple over and they'll go crazy. So every celebrity basically fakes acting like a patron saint to avoid the ire of the layman.


Jones really hasn't done anything that would make me really dislike him like I dislike guys like Faber. Faber basically acts the same way as Jones but what really irks me about him is how dismissive he was of Cruz in the buildup and the aftermath of their rematch. That's one thing I always hate about fighters.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I don't really think anyone is more maligned in the UFC than Anderson is.
> 
> Bisping has a Brit following. Sonnen seems to have a large following of people who think he's funny...and I guess like over the top WWE style characters.
> 
> ...


love that gif



marcthegame said:


> Plain and simple i never liked jon jones from day one. I don't know where the hate came from, maybe its jealousy that he is so damn good and will be goat and could smash my favorite fightrer. Or maybe it was the idea of some of the Bs he says liek getting energy from the sun etc. Or maybe its because his personalty is so outside the box than what were used to. I just don;t know where the hate came from but its there. We all have fighters we hate (sure you hate one to), for me its jones i can't wait to see the day someone knocks him out.


thats surprising :thumb02:

nothing more unpredictable than the hate that leads to suffering


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Jones really hasn't done anything that would make me really dislike him like I dislike guys like Faber. Faber basically acts the same way as Jones but what really irks me about him is how dismissive he was of Cruz in the buildup and the aftermath of their rematch. That's one thing I always hate about fighters.


Well, wouldn't you say signing autographs with "Jon Jones LHW champ 2011" before he even fought Shogun is a bit dismissive? That's basically the one reason I don't like the guy.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, wouldn't you say signing autographs with "Jon Jones LHW champ 2011" before he even fought Shogun is a bit dismissive? That's basically the one reason I don't like the guy.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, wouldn't you say signing autographs with "Jon Jones LHW champ 2011" before he even fought Shogun is a bit dismissive? That's basically the one reason I don't like the guy.


Hes confident & hes the champ i dont see what the problem is? He knew he was going to win and he did. Doesn't every challenger for a championship say there going to be the next champ? Saying it and writing it is the same ******* thing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, wouldn't you say signing autographs with "Jon Jones LHW champ 2011" before he even fought Shogun is a bit dismissive? That's basically the one reason I don't like the guy.


No. I think he thought he was going to win.


Dismissive would be something like "Cruz was terrible."


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Terry from the Mavs got a tattoo on his bicep showing the NBA trophy at the start of the season and guess what, hes a champ now. I don't see anyone making a big deal about that in the NBA world, seems like people just want their opinions heard more in the MMA world.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> *Famous people don't owe you anything.* Especially the ones who actually earned their fame through skill and hard work like athletes. If you go up to a famous person while they are out living their lives and demand free gifts and their time then you are a shitty human being.
> 
> The self entitlement of fans is absurd and sickening. It is an ownership mentality; I paid to see you thus you are my property and shall yield your freedom at my discretion. This is entirely wrong headed. They are providing a product of visual consumption and you are deciding to purchase that -- not a percentage of their humanity. If you see an athlete at a restaurant eating a meal, approach him, demand an autograph and picture(gifts), and his time and he blows you off you are the piece of shit not him. If your response to asking someone for something and them refusing is anger and bitterness then you weren't really asking for it you were demanding it as something owed.
> 
> If you are a pathetic adult who seeks self validation through the lives of people you don't even personally know then you should be grateful for whatever they are willing to share with you. Instead a vile mentality pervades fandom in which if any of your unreasonable demands are not met it is a direct indictment on the character of said celebrity. You do not own these people nor are you responsible for the oversight of their actions. *They are fully entitled to live their lives as they see fit free from carrying the burden of your happiness.*


I was gnna post in this thread, but then i read this.

Thanks man.



Thelegend said:


> actually all things considered *he's one of the few guys willing to say things that might not sit over well with fans,* and yet hes seen as fake, the irony is amazing.:confused05:
> maybe you should check the full interview out lol.



For many - truth hurts.

What can you do?! .... Aaaaahhh - "he said something i don't agree with = he's fake, arrogant, douche, idiot, stupid...etc




Roflcopter said:


> Maybe Jones is a human being, therefore he has emotions and thoughts that change differently depending on the day


No dude...he's a robot!

He shouldn't be allowed to have opinions, thoughts, emotions, reactions.

All he has to do is smile, take pictures, sign autographs, be nice to everyone...then ---> train his ass off, step in the cage, get punched in the face. Then ---> repeat!

:sarcastic12:

I'm sticking by my opinion: every fighter should decide what he wants to do, as long as it's not something illegal or really really stupid - like beating up fans or mocking making them (stuff like that).

From what i've read here, people seem to be too sensitive about this situation.

Like the Machida situation - he didn't wanna take the fight - BOOOOOOOOO --> chicken, loser, a*s, p*ssy, wanker, c*unt etc.

For the love of humanity - these are human beings we are talking about. Free human beings, not slaves. They have emotions, they are allowed to make decisions for themselves - good or bad - and they're the ones who suffer (or not), based on the decisions they make.

I have the feeling some (a lot) of people would like fighters to be something like the people in the movie "Gamer" - controlled be the viewers. To have a fighter at your disposal and make him do what you please, right?!



> JONES: *Yeah, UFC has everything. They have our name, they have our video game rights, they have our toy rights, poster rights. They have everything.* Can’t I wear my own gloves? But yeah, I’ll sign anything they’ll ask me. Gloves. Shirts. Boobs.


I have the feeling some would really appreciate the UFC implanting some chips inside fighter's head, so they could own & control their thoughts/emotions also...

Until the day comes, that Jones and the rest of the fighters are officially enslaved, i'm gonna support every fighter that uses his head (brain) to think things over, not just to block punches.



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, wouldn't you say signing autographs with "Jon Jones LHW champ 2011" before he even fought Shogun is a bit dismissive? That's basically the one reason I don't like the guy.


But...isn't he the UFC LHW Champion?! ANd the year is 2011?! Right?! :confused02:

Isn't this like all the fighters saying before a title fight: "i will take that belt and *i'll be the new champion!!!*" ?!?!


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

marcthegame said:


>


So stick that applause up your ass.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

There's people in this thread talking as though a fan has demanded Jon Jones hand over his car, house and wife... then complained when Jones said no. Let's put things back in perspective... Jon Jones doesn't like the fact that fans, possibly kids, buy a replica belt and ask him to sign it... probably at an Expo or UFC event... because they love Jones as a fighter and think it's cool to have a belt like he does. Now I wouldn't ever contemplate wasting money on something like a replica belt, but some small number of fans obviously do and they mean no harm by it. 

Should any famous person have the right to choose what they do and don't do for fans? Of course.

Is it understandable that famous people get annoyed when fans interrupt them during their personal time, away from work? Yes.

Does Jon Jones get many fans running up to him in a restaurant, coincidentally with their replica UFC belt shouting 'JON JON SIGN MY BELT BEFORE YOU EAT THAT STEAK, PLEASE JON'? No.

Should Jones sign anything fans ask him to at UFC events? He's not obliged to by law but it's a bit pricky if he doesn't, they're asking for a signature not his wallet. If I could make people happy with something so easily produced then I don't think id bitch about it, Id probably have more important things to bitch about like Faber grinding too hard on me.

Does disliking signing belts, at UFC related events make Jones selfish, petty and arrogant? Hell yes.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hiro said:


> There's people in this thread talking as though a fan has demanded Jon Jones hand over his car, house and wife... then complained when Jones said no. Let's put things back in perspective... Jon Jones doesn't like the fact that fans, possibly kids, buy a replica belt and ask him to sign it... probably at an Expo or UFC event... because they love Jones as a fighter and think it's cool to have a belt like he does. Now I wouldn't ever contemplate wasting money on something like a replica belt, but some small number of fans obviously do and they mean no harm by it.
> 
> Should any famous person have the right to choose what they do and don't do for fans? Of course.
> 
> ...


Almost, but not quite.

Look, let me tell you something, a simple thing: if i were Jones' manager, i would advise him to sign those f*ckin belts. It's just an autograph.
But, if i were his manager, i would know him better and i would probably know the reasons behind his decision to not sign those belts.

It's his decision - good or bad. And he's gonna have to deal with it - present or future. From a marketing point of view, this looks like "suicide", but maybe it's just a calculated risk he's taking. 

Sure: his image - that of an all-around nice guy would benefit from signing the belts, always smiling and being super nice to everyone. New fans/more fans = more sales = more money.

But, honestly i preffer the guys, who at some point, has the balls to speak his mind, even if it hurts him (his image).
It makes him look...HUMAN!...Just like the rest of us: a person who, once in a while curses, gets mad at everyone, hates others, just wants to be left alone.

I preffer the guy, that will sacrifice a part of his image, just to have the "luxury" of being himself.

That's rare. And people don't really appreciate it. 

And...I honestly believe, people on this forum have absolutely no idea what privacy really means and they don't cherrish their privacy like they should.



Hiro said:


> Does disliking signing belts, at UFC related events make Jones *selfish*, petty and arrogant? Hell yes.


Selfish?!

Like this?!

UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones is donating a two day VIP training package to benefit Learning Links and kids with autism.

Jon Jones promotes getting involved with charities

Jon Jones helps out stranded mother and her child

He may show arrogance sometimes, but i believe he earned that right.

Better than looking like a p*ssy.

_PS: off to sleep for me_


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i would rather sonnen and diaz and lesnar's autograph over jons anyday so i guess doesnt affect me, jon you go son you act however the hell you want i dont care, whatever happens to your reputation in the future is on you.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think i might just order one of these and mail it to Jon Jones.

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3846143

Maybe send a picture of me wearing it to him on twitter??
Oh and have a wallpaper behind me that is signed as 2011 ufc champion.

I wonder what he would think of that.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I think i might just order one of these and mail it to Jon Jones.
> 
> http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3846143
> 
> ...


Probably laugh at you putting so much time on hating him. I've seen you're posts about Sonnen and you seem to like the guy and yet you hate Jon Bones Jones? hilarious. 

You think the best athletes in the world think about haters like you? they shrug them off. In the wise words of Lebron James..

"Absolutely not cause at the end of the day they still got to get up in the morning and have the same problems while i’ll get up in the morning and be living my life so they can have this few days or weeks of satisfaction but they gotta get back to reality at some point"

And its true, at the end of the day, JBJ is getting filthy rich and you can talk all the shit you want but when you wake up, you still gotta go to your 9-5 job, or whatever you do. Dishing out so much hate for athletes is pointless and a waste of energy, I find it funny that some of people here are trying to convince others as to why JBJ should be hated. 
*edit*

I'll just add something else to this discussion. Another reason why athletes don't care about haters is because the general sports fan forgets fast. Take Vick for example, he killed and tortured dogs while running an illegal dog fighting ring. He was one of the most hated athletes in the world for a short time and as soon as he returned to the field and made some exciting plays, led the eagles to the playoffs, he is just as popular, if not more popular then before. I believe he was top 5 in jersey sales last year and if you asked me if he would ever regain his career back to what it was before, I'd say your crazy. 

Nike even signed him back.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> Probably laugh at you putting so much time on hating him. I've seen you're posts about Sonnen and you seem to like the guy and yet you hate Jon Bones Jones? hilarious.
> 
> You think the best athletes in the world think about haters like you? they shrug them off. In the wise words of Lebron James..
> 
> ...



Who said anything about hate??

Now your just making things up.

And btw... Chael Sonnen would happily let that 10 year old kid walk away happy with a fake foam looking belt with his signature on it. As i stated.. Jon Jones is probably a great guy but from the info we have i can tell he has some pretty disgusting qualities about him. So does Chael but atleast he directs it at fighters that are at the top of the heap.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I haven't read the entire thread but I would bet a substantial amount of money that every single member of the Boston Bruins would sign a stanley cup replica for a fan and they give away those things in Happy Meals at McDonalds. I doubt it will happen but I hope Rampage knocks him out and then gives Jones a autographed replica belt.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

limba said:


> I was gnna post in this thread, but then i read this.
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> ...


Why do you have to defend him so badly? Like I understand you're a fan and all but this is a little overboard.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Why do you have to defend him so badly? Like I understand you're a fan and all but this is a little overboard.


Hmm...ok, question: why do you have to attack him so badly? I understand you're not a fan and all, but...

Thing is: i'm not defending Jones. I'm defending MY OPINIONS - a way of thinking. 
And i feel the need to express them.

And this is a forum, so....

And it happens that these opinions and Jones' actions are in the same cathegory.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Hmm...ok, question: why do you have to attack him so badly? I understand you're not a fan and all, but...
> 
> Thing is: i'm not defending Jones. I'm defending MY OPINIONS - a way of thinking.
> And i feel the need to express them.
> ...


limba you havent learned the art of embrace the hate yet, dont worry you'll get their and you'll start to laugh


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

:confused02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

mohammadmoofty said:


> :confused02:


was that before or after he won the belt?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> limba you havent learned the art of embrace the hate yet, dont worry you'll get their and you'll start to laugh


LOL
Not sure what this is supposed to mean. 

Embracing the hate?! Pls, go ahead.
Hate. Itks fine with me. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, emotion, reaction. 

But i'm curious why i'm constantly being asked why i like Jones... and yet - when i ask people why they dislike him it feels like i'm touching a lot of sensitive spots.

Strange...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> LOL
> Not sure what this is supposed to mean.
> 
> Embracing the hate?! Pls, go ahead.
> ...


limba i know exactly why you like jones because he is a fantastic fighter who is champ and is exciting, trust me you have it easy at defending jones i am a fan of diaz,sonnen,lesnar,maynard in fact just check my sig, its damn near impossible be sane enough dealing with all my fighters haters.but most of the time i just laugh about my fighters proving people wrong or getting under their skin or whatever.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> limba i know exactly why you like jones because he is a fantastic fighter who is champ and is exciting, trust me you have it easy at defending jones i am a fan of diaz,sonnen,lesnar,maynard in fact just check my sig, its damn near impossible be sane enough dealing with all my fighters haters.but most of the time i just laugh about my fighters proving people wrong or getting under their skin or whatever.


Think you have it tough? Try being a Fitch fan.


On subject though... I really don't see why people are up in arms about this. We all have at least one completely irrational pet peeve right?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Think you have it tough? Try being a Fitch fan.
> 
> 
> On subject though... I really don't see why people are up in arms about this. We all have at least one completely irrational pet peeve right?


oh lawd being a fitch fan is harder than being a hong man choi fan lol i decided yesterday i dont care about this anymore because i would never want to try and get his autograph anyways


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Think you have it tough? Try being a Fitch fan.


I wonder if there's a Leonard Garcia fan out there. :sarcastic12:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I wonder if there's a Leonard Garcia fan out there. :sarcastic12:


bob sapp


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll put it out there right now...i don;t like jon jones one bit he is up there with chael sonnen for me in terms of hating. But as a fighter he is great will go down as one of the greatest.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you have it easy at defending jones


LIke i've said: i don't feel like i'm defending Jones. He's a big boy. he can handle it, i'm sure.

This is about me "defending" my opinion, my point of view, that "something" i believe in.

And i agree with TraMaI: everyone has their "skelletons", hidden away in a closet. It's just a matter of how people manage them. Some just do it a more "fan friendy" way than others and they get "love".


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> LIke i've said: i don't feel like i'm defending Jones. He's a big boy. he can handle it, i'm sure.
> 
> This is about me "defending" my opinion, my point of view, that "something" i believe in.
> 
> And i agree with TraMaI: everyone has their "skelletons", hidden away in a closet. It's just a matter of how people manage them. Some just do it a more "fan friendy" way than others and they get "love".


limba which fighter do you hate?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> limba which fighter do you hate?


Hate?! No.

Dislike?! Yes.

Frank Mir - ever since he said he wants Brock Lesnar to die in the cage...or get severelly injured.
I thought that was beyond retarded and a total respect towards Lesnar - the human being and the fighter...and towards the sport.

I also dislike Evans. Not because of the "Jones drama". Because he's too cocky and proud of it. And for what he said about Greg Jackson after leaving that camp=disrespect.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill give you my hates and dislikes to get it out the way

GSP- his fighting style sucks
Daley- one dimensional assclown
Jones- dont hate but i dislike him not showing us if hes an assclown or not
Kosheck- his trash talk sucks and he lays and prays while being cocky from winning that way
Machida- hate his style, hate most of his fans, hate his greed, hate his disrespect to shogun after the first fight
Kongo- he seems like an ass and he likes make genitalia too much


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> *limba *which fighter do you hate?





UFC_OWNS said:


> ill give you my hates and dislikes to get it out the way
> 
> GSP- his fighting style sucks
> Daley- one dimensional assclown
> ...


Who asked you?
No one cares...


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

limba said:


> Almost, but not quite.
> 
> Look, let me tell you something, a simple thing: if i were Jones' manager, i would advise him to sign those f*ckin belts. It's just an autograph.
> But, if i were his manager, i would know him better and i would probably know the reasons behind his decision to not sign those belts.
> ...



I won't deny he does good things too, but if he's such a humble and good person why does he care that fans want to have a replica of his belt?

He's ok to be the good guy when it doesn't concern his elite status, but because a fan having a replica belt somehow (in his mind) takes away from him, he suddenly turns into a douche. I think that says more about his true character than helping people off his own back.

Seriously, if you or were LHW champion with fans coming up with replica belts saying please can you sign this with a big smile on their face, would you really not want to do it? 

We all have things that bug us, I'm not saying Jones should be 100% humble, that's impossible. But to give a shit about something that is nothing but a positive thing, and then complain about it in an interview is hardly the sign of being a normal guy, he's being an asshole.

The thing is we only see a snippet of their personalities, and Jones is probably a decent guy, much like most fighters. But It's probably a bit far completely judging him based on this one thing, so I will take some of that back, but regarding this one issue he's a douche.

:thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh lawd being a fitch fan is harder than being a hong man choi fan lol i decided yesterday i dont care about this anymore because i would never want to try and get his autograph anyways


Already have it B)


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Already have it B)


lucky bastard i would soil my pants if i had sonnens and then i would have some explaining to do to lesna rand diaz at the expo


----------



## badboy (Aug 1, 2009)

I knew from the first time I saw him fight that this guy was a complete tosspot...Now he's not even signing replica belts??!! Who does he think pays his damn salary to start with??!! Every "celebrity" should have a moral right to sign everything from everyone on any day of the week, after all the people they're signing the memorabilia for is the people who enable them to live lavishly...I expect to be flamed by that guy who will no doubt come away from tossing his bone over Jon Jones to defend his every action. hahahahaha


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

> UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones is donating a two day VIP training package to benefit Learning Links and kids with autism.
> 
> Jon Jones promotes getting involved with charities


You act like these things are his ideas. :sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12:


To be honest, though.. I couldn't give a shit less if he's an ignorant douche. As long as he's a monster in the cage, I'm a fan.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

trimco said:


> To be honest, though.. I couldn't give a shit less if he's an ignorant douche. As long as he's a monster in the cage, I'm a fan.


exactly. everyone is getting WAYYYYY too caught up in what these guys are doing outside of the cage.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pettiness*

Surely been said before and it's just common sense but the ufc belt is obviosly a symbol for the champion spot in the rankings. A fake belt isn't. Even if it was a perfect replica it isn't. Or if the real belt was stolen it doesn't symbolize anything for the thief. It hasn't got anything to do with the material as such. 
Another thing is his status as champion would be even more vindicated if he did sign the replica.
Maybe Bones is lacking in the brains department?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Nomale said:


> Surely been said before and it's just common sense but the ufc belt is obviosly a symbol for the champion spot in the rankings. A fake belt isn't. Even if it was a perfect replica it isn't. Or if the real belt was stolen it doesn't symbolize anything for the thief. It hasn't got anything to do with the material as such.
> Another thing is his status as champion would be even more vindicated if he did sign the replica.
> Maybe Bones is lacking in the brains department?


maybe? his philosophy in life is based around ''the secret'' lol

hell of a fighter though, as long as he keeps winning ill be a fan


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

limba said:


> Hmm...ok, question: why do you have to attack him so badly? I understand you're not a fan and all, but...


Attack him so badly? I posted ONE sentence in this thread about him. I even said I agreed with him about how stupid the belts are. You on the other hand have posts into the double digits and from the two that I saw, you write these long winded essays that take up majority of the page. Don't even act as though I dislike him to the degree that you love him. 



> Thing is: i'm not defending Jones. I'm defending MY OPINIONS - a way of thinking.
> And i feel the need to express them.
> 
> And this is a forum, so....
> ...


You're right. This is a forum. I never told you to stop. I just asked why you have to defend Jones from seemingly any person who doesn't share this man love you have for him, which you somewhat answered.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

The guy talks in third person , had T-shirts with champion written on them before he was and now is whining that people buy FAKE BELTS hahahahahaha what a jackass.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Meh, doesn't really bother me. I couldn't see myself buying a replica belt because it seems tacky. Also agree about it being like asking Aaron Rodgers to sign a superbowl ring replica. 

People get mad at this yet they love Sonnen's shit spewing mouth? Unbelievable.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Unless its some 10 year old, who buys a replica belt? If it's a 10 year old, i'm sure he would sign it, but it sounds like grown men.... I kind of agree with Bones on this one.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes but according to what he said he didn't do it because of the reason you give i.e. it being too silly or childish.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

To silly and childish for a grown man to want a signed replica belt.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

But that's _not_ the reason he didn't want to sign them. His reasons are, according to the article, they look too much like the real belt and he worked hard to get his while they get theirs with very little effort.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The "we pay their salary" argument is one of the dumbest things ever uttered ad nauseum. Saying that is way more arrogant and narcissistic than not signing a replica belt. First of all Bones doesn't get a salary he collects performance fees that change based on his success. 

Why are you only stopping the money trail at yourself? You don't directly pay him; his boss does. The money you spend on the UFC was given to you by your boss who got that money from someone else and this cycle runs on endlessly. By this stupid ass self centered broken logic Bones pays himself because at some point down the line money he spent somewhere made its way to you, from you to the UFC, and to him. 

Why do people think it is alright to apply these kinds of standards to entertainers but not to themselves, those around them, or even the other companies they buy things from? You don't get to decide the specifics of the services he provides anymore than he gets to with you. Bones can't show up where you work at Wendy's and have his Frosty served to him out of your girlfriends vagina and you can't have his signature on a replica belt. 

This is a universally understood trade concept. The seller(bones) is in possession of the products thus they set the price, amount available for sale, and conditions of purchase. The buyer(you) evaluates the offer and decides whether or not to purchase the product or tries to haggle with the seller. At no point does the buyer set the terms; even if a counter offer is accepted that can only be applied to the product by the seller.

Grow the **** up.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

osmium said:


> The "we pay their salary" argument is one of the dumbest things ever uttered ad nauseum. Saying that is way more arrogant and narcissistic than not signing a replica belt. First of all Bones doesn't get a salary he collects performance fees that change based on his success.
> 
> Why are you only stopping the money trail at yourself? You don't directly pay him; his boss does. The money you spend on the UFC was given to you by your boss who got that money from someone else and this cycle runs on endlessly. By this stupid ass self centered broken logic Bones pays himself because at some point down the line money he spent somewhere made its way to you, from you to the UFC, and to him.
> 
> ...


You can make this as theoretical as you like but the point is he's moaning about signing stuff, it's just fecking lame for someone to complain about something so trivial.

He doesn't owe anything to anyone but the fact he's moaning in the first place means he's being a nob, plain and simple.

Who here honestly would care enough about signing replica belts to complain to an interviewer about it?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hiro said:


> You can make this as theoretical as you like but the point is he's moaning about signing stuff, it's just fecking lame for someone to complain about something so trivial.
> 
> He doesn't owe anything to anyone but the fact he's moaning in the first place means he's being a nob, plain and simple.


It isn't about theory it is about having an opinion based in reality. He isn't moaning either he is letting people know that he doesn't sign those belts. You would bitch way more than he does about signing shit. Signing one is trivial signing thousands of them every week of his life most of which are for free isn't and he isn't even complaining about doing that. The handful of times he is going to decline to turn down signing a replica belt because he finds it personally offensive somehow outweighs the hundreds of thousands of pictures and autographs and weeks of time from his life he will be giving away up to this point and going forward. You are the one being a nob.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know who would want such a stupid thing as a fake belt. But I must say it is hella petty of Jones to care about it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hiro said:


> I won't deny he does good things too, but if he's such a humble and good person why does he care that fans want to have a replica of his belt?
> 
> He's ok to be the good guy when it doesn't concern his elite status, but because a fan having a replica belt somehow (in his mind) takes away from him, he suddenly turns into a douche. I think that says more about his true character than helping people off his own back.
> 
> ...


So..to sum it up: Jon Jones is THE MAN! 



AlphaDawg said:


> *Attack him so badly?* I posted ONE sentence in this thread about him. I even said I agreed with him about how stupid the belts are. You on the other hand have posts into the double digits and from the two that I saw, you write these long winded essays that take up majority of the page. Don't even act as though I dislike him to the degree that you love him..


Maybe i used the wrong term...attack sounds too harsh. But i do remember you calling him a "douche", and honestly i don't think he deserves it.



AlphaDawg said:


> [You're right. This is a forum. I never told you to stop. I just asked why you have to defend Jones from seemingly any person who doesn't share this man love you have for him, which you somewhat answered.


My point is: i was surprised you asked me why i love/defend Jones. 
It's just that...if you wanna keep it objective to the end, you should also ask "the haters" why they're.....attacking him.

I am just a curious person, that's all. 



box said:


> Unless its some 10 year old, who buys a replica belt? *If it's a 10 year old, i'm sure he would sign it, but it sounds like grown men*.... I kind of agree with Bones on this one.


Exactly.
I am curious about that too.

I can't believe he wouldn't sign a belt for a young boy. 
I have to admit: if i had a young boy and he would be a big Jones fan and be denied an autograph on a replica belt, i would be a bit upset. But, what the hell!!!...he's signing gloves and T-shirts. SWEET!!!

And...In the interview he refferred to "some guys", not boys, small kids - if i remember correctly.




Hiro said:


> You can make this as theoretical as you like but the point is he's moaning about signing stuff, it's just fecking lame for someone to complain about something so trivial.
> 
> *He doesn't owe anything to anyone but the fact he's moaning in the first place means he's being a nob, plain and simple.
> 
> Who here honestly would care enough about signing replica belts to complain to an interviewer about it?*




It was an interview. He was asked a question. He answered it.
And...he gave an honest answer, not a fake one, just to please everyone.
Actually it could be seen as a sign of him maturing and being ready to embrace the consequences of his actions.

I respect him for that.



osmium said:


> It isn't about theory it is about having an opinion based in reality. He isn't moaning either he is letting people know that he doesn't sign those belts. You would bitch way more than he does about signing shit. Signing one is trivial signing thousands of them every week of his life most of which are for free isn't and he isn't even complaining about doing that. *The handful of times he is going to decline to turn down signing a replica belt because he finds it personally offensive somehow outweighs the hundreds of thousands of pictures and autographs and weeks of time from his life he will be giving away up to this point and going forward.* You are the one being a nob.


Totally agree. 
Keeping proportions - it's like a doctor who saves 999 lives, but he accidentally kills his 1000th patient. He's gonna be remembered more for the patient he killed, than for the patients he saved.

There's a saying: it takes a lifetime to build a reputation and one second to ruin it.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Not to mention half the stuff athlete's sign now a days gets put on the internet. They are basically giving some people free money by just a couple strokes of a pen or marker. JBJ never said he wont sign something for you, give him anything else and he will glady sign it, I'm sure. If the only thing he doesn't want to sign is a belt, who cares? that is still more generous then some athlete's offer.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

osmium said:


> It isn't about theory it is about having an opinion based in reality. He isn't moaning either he is letting people know that he doesn't sign those belts. You would bitch way more than he does about signing shit. Signing one is trivial signing thousands of them every week of his life most of which are for free isn't and he isn't even complaining about doing that. The handful of times he is going to decline to turn down signing a replica belt because he finds it personally offensive somehow outweighs the hundreds of thousands of pictures and autographs and weeks of time from his life he will be giving away up to this point and going forward. You are the one being a nob.


I think me highlighting the arrogance is far less nobbish than moaning about the belts in the first place.

Poor old Jon Jones having to sign those fake belts, what a shame, they really take away from his status as champion. Bless him.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

The fact that UFC sell replica belts is crass, tacky, pathetic grab-for-money and utterly stupid. I don't blame Bones for not wanting to sign such crap - it's not just a scribble from a pen, it's his 'sign of approval' and I sure as hell wouldn't approve of such garbage.

I'm sure he wouldn't mind signing other items, bits of paper etc... but a Championship Belt...? Hell no.


----------

